# NAMES 2015 pic's



## PTsideshow (Apr 17, 2015)

It was filling up fast this afternoon with vendors and exhibitors, since the weather looks to be cooperating It looks like it will be a great show
Here are a couple of teases






Made a very long trip from the land down under, and thru time.






And a very sweet looking 1911


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2015)

It was a great show and the weather may have cooperated to much as some may have stayed home did other things. Had a lot of interesting new exhibits, and the Tiger tank from down under is amazing V12 petrol engined, 16 channel radio control. The story of building the tank is an interesting read. I'm glad that I picked up a copy. The only downer was the trucking company that missed delivering the stuff for Little Machine shop. I would like to thank every one that came to make the show a success.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2015)

For those that want to make plans for next year. For parking the group has a shuttle bus making runs between the High school parking lot on Eureka rd and the Yack. It is only 4 short blocks from the Yack but plenty of additional parking  It runs on Saturday from the start to the last car is out of the lot. This year that was about 3pm, when the drive said there were no more cars in the lot. You can Google the Yack and high school to get an idea of how close they are.


----------



## imagineering (Apr 21, 2015)

PTsideshow said:


> the Tiger tank from down under is amazing V12 petrol engined, 16 channel radio control. The story of building the tank is an interesting read. I'm glad that I picked up a copy.



More on the Tiger please, I've been building one for ages and I'm stuck on the Track Construction.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know much other than it is by Gerard Dean 1/5 scale and he has built everything. 16 channel Radio, traks and tires he calls it the Wimmera tiger tank. I bought his book on building it, And you probably find it very useful in your quest.
contact info:
GDHI
35 Cleeland Road 
Oakleigh South Victoria 3167
Australia
web:www.thewimmeratiger.com
email: [email protected]

The ISBN is 978-0-9941553-0-6 in case you want your local book store to see about ordering it. For those in the US tony of nation builderbooks N-B books on flea bay picked up some to sell. [email protected] Tony Wikrent they are out of Mebane NC 571-233-76911

I have only started reading it, while attending the compressor at the show and so far it is an enjoyable read for a Yank! It is fascinating what he had to over come.He does talk about making trak's. 121 pages, lots of B&W, Color photos, drawings and computer generated drawings. On gloss paper and on the whole very nicely done. 

I had a chance to talk with him and a couple of his mates that were with him. I did make him an official member of the "Clowns plain clothes division" Very great guy. He is more an electronics guy.
I will post some pic's after I figure out this Mac was a bad time to switch from PC but they left no choice.


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 21, 2015)

I was at the Names expo Saturday & did see a lot of neat engines. I sure hope more photos are posted here for new folks to see. Thanks John


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 21, 2015)

Here are my engines I had at the Expo. A Kavan 50cc twin(model of a Continental Aircraft engine) & a Elmer Wall 4 cylinder engine about 50 + years old.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 21, 2015)

Here you go, Due to my newness in using this Mac the photo's seem to have a mind of their own but this is the slide show. the tank is a V-12 petrol engine 16 channel radio control took 10 years to build. the 1911 is 1/3 size the other tools and guns are also mini's here is the link to the slide show. The guy that built the tank traveled from down under to come to our show.
http://s35.photobucket.com/user/ptsideshow/slideshow/NAMES 2015


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 21, 2015)

Glen,
Many thanks to you, and the whole NAMES crew for a great show!  I really enjoyed the whole weekend.

Also thanks for posting the photos.

Chuck


----------



## imagineering (Apr 22, 2015)

PTsideshow said:


> The ISBN is 978-0-9941553-0-6 in case you want your local book store to see about ordering it.




 Thanks for that, the Book is ordered and on it's way to NZ.


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a link to my Elmer wall engine running when I first got it going. Best Regards,  John      Hesperia Mich


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIJkK9xCtZY[/ame]


----------



## barnesrickw (Apr 24, 2015)

Like the Continental.  Full scale is made in Muskegon Michigan.


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 24, 2015)

If this link works, here are some photos ! 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1106...ms/6141505644700303041?authkey=CLDXxKPDltTOdg

Click where arrow is to the right and then play show. Thanks, John


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 25, 2015)

I worked a Continental Motors for over 34 years. About 1996 I bought the Kavan 50cc twin that is a Model  of a Continental twin that I brought to the Expo 4/18/2015. It runs a smooth as a kitten.  It has 4 HP at 10,000 RPM.

John


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2015)

Capt said:


> I worked a Continental Motors for over 34 years
> 
> John



The detroit plant at conner and Jefferson?


----------



## barnesrickw (Apr 25, 2015)

We have a Continental Motors display at the Muskegon Heritage Museum that includes their V-12 Tank engine.


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 27, 2015)

I was working in the experimental dept when the 2.7 Liter Diesel engine was developed. I think the museum had one there for a while. Like to see it again.  Thanks,  John


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 27, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> The detroit plant at conner and Jefferson?


 
I worked at the 2 plants in Muskegon Mich.  The downtown one & the Getty Street plant.  Best Regards,  John


----------



## barnesrickw (Apr 28, 2015)

Up on the hill.


----------



## Capt,n John (May 3, 2015)

I worked in many departments on the "hill". Damper housings, piston dept, engine assembly. engine dyno test, power-pac test, cyl heads, Mill wrights, pipe fitting, engine dress-up & repair, engine hospital, Receiving inspection, line inspection & in some departments like heads several machining jobs. I liked power-pac test & final dress-up & repair the best.


----------



## barnesrickw (May 3, 2015)

How I wish those jobs were still around.


----------



## Capt,n John (Jun 6, 2015)

From the looks of all the small stores & other places closed, it looks like a lot of jobs will not be around.  Pretty sad for sure.........:shrug::shrug:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello Capt,n!

Do I have the locations correct?


----------



## Capt,n John (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Steve,
You have it right on the spot.  Back in the 1960 days, If you did not run as fast as you could after punching out of the time clock, it could take 15-20 minutes to get out of the parking lot. They had a huge power house & would get materials from the ship docks right near. The property went right up to the water of Muskegon Lake.


----------



## Capt,n John (Jul 30, 2015)

If anyone has photos of the 2015 NAMES show please post them.  Thanks.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 30, 2015)

How about these!

http://s770.photobucket.com/user/stevehuckss396/library/NAMES2015


----------



## barnesrickw (Aug 5, 2015)

I thought that photo was of a familiar area.


----------

